# Increasing micros/ 2020 soil plan



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Just wanted to get some feedback regarding my soil sample and plan for the year.

pH - 5.5 increased from 5.2 last year. I put down 50 lb/k of Dolomitic lime last year and plan to do the same this year.

Phos - haven't added any in 2 years

K - still on the lower side. Planned on putting down 4 lb/k this year of SOP to help increase.

Ca and mg - will get some ca from the dolomitic lime but I'll get more mg. Is it worth putting down some calcitic lime as well? Ca/mg ratio is low but not sure if it's worth worrying about it given my low pH.

Sulfur - not sure how to increase that. Would a simple switch to ammonium sulfate instead of urea give me enough increase.

Copper/boron/manganese - i have no idea the best way to go about correcting these deficiencies. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you should use calcitic lime. How much lime/ksqft they calculate you need?

The application of SOP will give you sulfur too.

The other micros, I only mess with that if after addressing all the macros, you still see a problem with the lawn.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

g-man said:


> I think you should use calcitic lime. How much lime/ksqft they calculate you need?
> 
> The application of SOP will give you sulfur too.
> 
> The other micros, I only mess with that if after addressing all the macros, you still see a problem with the lawn.


They didn't comment/calculate how much lime I need. Not sure why as I selected bluegrass lawn as my crop.

Was thinking of putting down 12 Lb/k Of calcitic lime due to it being harder to find/more expensive but I'm not sure if that's enough to effect my pH.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Call them and ask them why there is not lime calculations.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Are you missing the "recommendations" page?
It's the section below what you posted.
For Example:
https://i.postimg.cc/FKMLkdw6/2020-5-14-Front-Test-Rating.png


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

I called and they forgot to do the recommendations.

They are recommending 80 lb/k of lime. Is there a way to calculate Dolomitic vs calcitic lime rate based on the information I have?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think you should use calcitic lime. How much lime/ksqft they calculate you need?


You need to apply a total of 80lb/kqsft of calcitic lime. It is going to take a while.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Sfurunner13 All calculation you may need.
https://norganics.com/index-2/calculation-pages/calculation-your-lime-application/


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would consider using a faster acting lime for some percentage of the 80lb/M. Add the rest which takes years to show a difference.


----------

